# help im new to fantasy



## Overfeind (Apr 4, 2009)

me and a friend are having one of our first fantasy games soon and any advice wood be grate im using high elves he will have a combo of lizzardmen and skaven its a game of about 3500p big i know but we wont to try out a lot of new stuff.
im a bit worried for my dragon about a spell he keeps going on about cracks call from his skaven i think its called is it just a case of dis-spell scroll or do i have another option.

i have
50 see guard
20 swords men
10 white lions
2 white lion careat
20 archers
2 bolt throwers
10 dragon knights
prince on star dragon
archmage
mage
noble on griffen

he has
40 saurus
10 temple guard
8 cold ones
1 slan 4 old one perks 
3 kroxigor
12 skink skirmishers
chakax
skink chef on steg
skink preast
60 clan rats
20 storm vermin
4rat ogers
wite sear 
qwek head taker

think that evrething

ps the lord and hero point % is all rong we know and dont minde


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe put a battle standard bearer in. Get your sword masters into combat asap so they don't get shot down. I'd have a chariot support the swordmasters and one for your white lions. If you can get the bonus for flank attack..happy days. Sea Guard, for me they've proved an enigma. My guys just have the worst luck at shooting and couldn't hit a barn door 10 yards in front of them! Ha but that's simply the luck of the role. In combat they do well. So I'd say maybe have a smaller block of them (20 perhaps) and use the rest of the points on spearmen. Or go all spearmen. Sacred Incense or Loremasters cloak go nicely with a unit to add a bit of survivability to them.

White Lion Chariots are cool, but if you need the points to say bulk out a special or spearmen, maybe use 2 tiranoc chariots and get the charge. D6 impact hits aren't to be messed with. 

As for your mates magic, well if you have an Archmage, you should be ok. Lore of shadow would be my personal lore of choice. Take a scroll if you have the points by all means.

Keep us informed of any changes you make and would love to hear how the battle goes.

All the best, good luck and have fun.


----------



## Tanarri (Jun 23, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about cracks call its based on initiative and your High elves all have a very high initiative. I would be more worried about the magic prowess of the slaan. 

Being a devout follower of The Horned Rat I take issue with the taking up of arms with the lizards! We should let the pointy ears wipe them out and then ambush the pointy ears when they believe the battle is over.


----------



## Overfeind (Apr 4, 2009)

i know it only affects I but my dragon is only I 2 wich might hurt


----------



## Tanarri (Jun 23, 2011)

Well the furthest he can target with cracks call is 24" if he is lucky so you could just keep the dragon away from the greyseer until you take him out. If he gets cracks call you could alway just leave some dispel dice for it.


----------



## Overfeind (Apr 4, 2009)

good point well thanks both of you i will let you know how it goes and any more advice is welcome everyone.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Happy to help and offer advice any time.


----------



## Tabletoptauempire (Aug 6, 2011)

Im guessing you got the island of blood box set, and a lizardmen battalion, well thats exactly what i just ordered for my first game! im using all three in a huge combo, and im counting on my warplock engineer because he has awesome mage skills and my high elf griffon, so if im gonna use em, you should look out for them. just a tip. CONCENTRATE FIRE!!!


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

That's a nice list there. You should be fine.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

If i was you i would try to:



Put the Swordmasters into the saurus (try to make this combat central)

Try to put the 10 white lions into his rat-ogres/kroxigor

Use the archers to ward off the skinks and as a bunker for your mages

The repeater bolt throwers should target the cold ones/ stegadon/ rat orgres/ kroxigor 

Put the sea guard on the flanks of your swordmasters

Use the white lion chariots with the dragon princes on you left (or right) flank to smash what ever is front of them and then sweep down your opponents right flank

Use the two princes on star dragon and griffon to help your heavy left flank or to hunt your opponents slaan

If your really worried about crack calls downgrade your star dragon to a sun dragon, because your opponents is using special characters upgrade your archmage to teclis. Definitely get a bsb in there, a high elf army needs one more than the leadership 10 of the prince.


----------

